# Diskwarrior Error 2153, 4903



## BeeRich (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi folks. 

Bought an SSD and I can't unmount the item for any reason.  I start up with another drive, and all services are basically not running, except for notifyd.  Spotlight has been told to not look at that volume.  Time Machine isn't turned on.  Not a single troubleshooting application can unmount that drive. When I try to Repair in Disk Utility, the drive tries to unmount Diskwarrior reports Error 2153, 4903.  No clue what that means.

When I start up with the Diskwarrior 4.2 disc, it can unmount it.  

I've never seen this happen before, and I've only found a handful of other reports, but they always resort in a fresh install, which I just did.  The drive is maybe 3 weeks old.  

Anybody have any insight into this?

Cheers


----------



## SGilbert (Sep 5, 2010)

Dare I ask: Did you format the SSD?  Correctly for you system?


----------



## BeeRich (Sep 5, 2010)

Yep.  Formatted, then installed 10.6, bringing in a Time Machine archive.


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 5, 2010)

Other than the 'not dismounting' issue, is the SSD working OK?
What I am asking is: What problem are you having that requires you to dismount the drive, and how does that affect your use of the SSD?
If the drive is busy (which seems to be what that DW code is reporting), then try disabling Spotlight, and see if that allows you to unmount the SSD.


----------



## BeeRich (Sep 5, 2010)

SSD works like a charm.  Quite fast.  

The problem is that I do weekly maintenance, and none of my apps can dismount the drive to do its work.  

Spotlight was disabled some time ago.  I left it sitting idle overnight also to get rid of any database processes, etc.  Still nothing.


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 5, 2010)

So, ignore the maintenance on that SSD.
Most 'maintenance' procedures are not much more than a 'feel-good' task.
Such things as routine permissions repair, cleaning caches, etc. fall under that category.
Don't get me wrong - some are very useful in the event that you have problems, and run those procedures as a troubleshooting step.
Fact is, such tasks as cleaning caches may even contribute to system slowdowns, at least on a temporary basis. Too bad there's so much mis-information about what OS X does, and what it doesn't do.
For the most part, OS X works best if you let it maintain itself.
Might be a good opportunity for you to break that seldom-useful habit, eh?


----------



## BeeRich (Sep 5, 2010)

Well less work on weekends is always better.  Running through TechTool Pro can take a full day.  I've been through my set of expensive issues and don't mind dedicating time to this.  Problem is, I've done some recent research and I too have come up on articles that indicate OS X as being the best solution, especially since my machines never turn off.  I don't clean caches, just do disk maintenance.  I do monitor things like memory management using MenuMeters.  

Is there a consensus on what should be done?  It would just feel so strange not doing anything after so many years of doing that.


----------

